# Help with EBAY SELLING!!



## Pr0 (Jul 15, 2006)

This is my first time selling on ebay!!!!
I am selling my RIG!! Due to Conroe release soon!!
Here are my specs

CPU :AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 1.8 ghz
Mobo: ABit Fatality A8N SLi
RAM: 512mb X 4
GPU: 2x BFG-TECH 7800gtx 256mb's SLI
HD: 200GB MAXTOR SATA
PSU: XG VORTEC PSVO-600 ATX 600W Power Supply
SC: SoundBlaster X-Fi Fatality FPS
CASE:XaserV WinGo V8000A Blue Case: No Power, 5 x 5.25", 2 x 3.5" Internal 3 x3.5" Quiet fans. Clear Window. Pic: http://66.165.102.57/pictures/V8000a.jpg
And A Memorex DVD+Rewritable
I am selling FEAR with that

Let me know what specs am i missing and how to sell this in ebay? In the Discription Part!!! AND YOU WANT PLEASE MAKE AN OFFER!!!


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 15, 2006)

Alot more details are required in the actual specs bit, simply stating 512Mb x 4 means nothing, i could get that £100 and then again i could get it at £300, details, makes, models, timings, speeds everything, your selling this to someone that cant actually see your PC and that person doesnt have your knowledge of the parts either, think about it if you had no idea what was in your PC....

And also, a pic like that is useless, most people can find a pic of the case, thats not helpful, they want to see detailed pics of YOUR PC, not the case that you have. 

dragon


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 15, 2006)

Its posted on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110009547148&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26satitle%3D110009547148%26fvi%3D1


----------



## jp198780 (Jul 15, 2006)

is your Amd Athlon 64 3000+ 1.8ghz the same as my Intel Pentium 4? or will yours kill mine? this is if you had the sam RAM as mine.


----------



## Trizoy (Jul 15, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> Its posted on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110009547148&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26satitle%3D110009547148%26fvi%3D1





Windows Xp Professional (disk not included)
You might have a problem with this... legal issues. Who owns the version installed?

I would spend 2 dollars, grab some zip ties and make the inside look a little better.

You should post the amount for shipping, as this is usually a larger amount with computers... 

Also you should set a hidden reserve, and start the bidding at $100.

You dont list any specifics on the dvd+/- Drive.

Good luck.








UPS Ground
Guaranteed in 5 days*
Includes Loss/Damage Protection up to $100 per package and detailed package tracking. Learn more about UPS Shipping.

Shipping & Handling: 	 $120.66


----------



## SC7 (Jul 15, 2006)

Trizoy said:
			
		

> Windows Xp Professional (disk not included)
> You might have a problem with this... legal issues. Who owns the version installed?


There's absolutely no problem whatsoever with that.  You can sell the Windows license without giving the disc.  You only violate law if you go and activate that same copy of Windows on another machine.

To me $120 seems like a lot for shipping.  

While you're at it, load on some free software, and make it look like they're getting more bang for their buck.


----------



## Trizoy (Jul 15, 2006)

SC7 said:
			
		

> There's absolutely no problem whatsoever with that.  You can sell the Windows license without giving the disc.  You only violate law if you go and activate that same copy of Windows on another machine.
> 
> To me $120 seems like a lot for shipping.
> 
> While you're at it, load on some free software, and make it look like they're getting more bang for their buck.



I know 120$ is to much for the shipping... Thats what the Cal gave me for shipping to California... He needs to set an amount.


----------



## SC7 (Jul 15, 2006)

Trizoy said:
			
		

> I know 120$ is to much for the shipping... Thats what the Cal gave me for shipping to California... He needs to set an amount.


Yep, a lower shipping price almost always attracts better buyers.


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok guyz i lower the shipping and added an extra pics that comes with the pc check it out http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...earch.dll?from=R40&satitle=110009547148&fvi=1


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 16, 2006)

I need help with a good TITLE so people can easly search and find it! what would be a good title to find this pc!! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## footballstevo75 (Jul 16, 2006)

your title is pretty bad, you should have the specs in the title, also use every character you can, "Extreme Gaming Machiene" is very general, be more specific

also, a lot of people do not like reserves because they do not know how much they will have to bid to get it


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok I changed it to 7800gtx SLi extreme gaming machine! And removed reseved now its just bidding the highest wins.  Now when i just type in 7800gtx in search box it shows up right away. Do you have any better ideas?


----------



## footballstevo75 (Jul 20, 2006)

it looks a lot better now


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks But do you know how much it would see at in the end? the max amount you expect out this bidding? Anyone?


----------



## Arm_Pit (Jul 20, 2006)

put more specs and keywords into the title, or it wont show up in very many seraches, the search engine uses words from your title as keywords.


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 20, 2006)

It wont let me now. Once someone bids the title locks as it is!


----------



## wicked859 (Jul 20, 2006)

considering bidding........does it play cod2 well??


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes the pc plays any games to the max no problem and cod2 was my first game to try on it and i have no problem with it. The good thing is it plays it to the max settings w/ high resolutions. a lot of computers dont support that much resolutions with high settings


----------



## footballstevo75 (Jul 21, 2006)

i would probably say at least $700, 4 days left and its at $500


----------



## jp198780 (Jul 21, 2006)

i'd say around $675.


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 21, 2006)

One say its 700 and the other guess is 675 and right now its at 610.00 4 days left. I think it might end over 1000.00+ does anyone think so?


----------



## Arm_Pit (Jul 21, 2006)

I dont know about more then 1000$ but def more then 700$ i would say.


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 21, 2006)

No, I don't think so, I rekon it will stop about 800


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 22, 2006)

When will they really start bidding? At the last min or the last day?


----------



## Trizoy (Jul 22, 2006)

last hour...


----------



## Geoff (Jul 22, 2006)

Trizoy said:
			
		

> last hour...


It says theres 3 Days and 3 Hours left...

Make sure to pack the computer up nicely, because I shipped out my first computer not so well, and the vibrations made some of the cards come loose, as well as damaging the case.

BTW: you may not want to edit it so many times, because when they click on the "revised" link, they see about 2 pages of revisions.


----------



## m3incorp (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice first try, though those into computers would question processor speed, and no operating system as you have it listed.


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 22, 2006)

m3incorp said:
			
		

> Nice first try, though those into computers would question processor speed, and no operating system as you have it listed.



Yea but they can always upgrade to an x2 3800 for a cheaper price now. And sell the ther one on ebay. An as far as windows xp professional I should of first added windows xp with disk and package! 30 people are watching it and only 4 or 5 bidded. I think the rest will bid the last hour or day


----------



## Trizoy (Jul 22, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> It says theres 3 Days and 3 Hours left...
> 
> Make sure to pack the computer up nicely, because I shipped out my first computer not so well, and the vibrations made some of the cards come loose, as well as damaging the case.
> 
> BTW: you may not want to edit it so many times, because when they click on the "revised" link, they see about 2 pages of revisions.






> When will they really start bidding? At the last min or the last day?



Last hour...


Understand?


----------



## jp198780 (Jul 22, 2006)

i say last day last 20 mins. people will start slamming.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 22, 2006)

Trizoy said:
			
		

> Last hour...


My mistake.  I was glancing over you're post and saw that you said "Last Hour", making it seem like it was the last hour of the auction.

And he's right, most people place their bids in the last few hours.  Sometimes bids are even coming in when theres less then 10sec left.


----------



## baballin328 (Jul 23, 2006)

yea the last few minutes/seconds is when every one wants to make the last offer so no one can bid higher than them


----------



## footballstevo75 (Jul 23, 2006)

it's quite exiciting to sit there at your pc and watch the auction for the last 15 minutes, pressing the refresh constantly, watching the money go up and you rake it in...


----------



## jp198780 (Jul 23, 2006)

yeahh lol.


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 23, 2006)

The 9800pro is up first 47 mins left current price 58.00


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 23, 2006)

9800Pr0 sold for 65 more than I expected!! The only problem is the pc i hope its sells at a good price range.


----------

